# Weird Battery Issues



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

Hello all!

I just bought a used Fascinate and am having some weird issues with the battery and wanted to see what your opinions would be.

The issues I am having are:

- Very poor battery life
- Battery level jumping around after removing battery (Will be at 94% and jump to 90%)
- Slow charging time

I am currently running CM7 nightlies with the CM7 Kernel. Bad battery?


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

I'd try bump charging it to full and clearing battery stats before calling it a bad egg.


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

I have already tried to clear any type of software issue by Odin'ing the phone back to stock and starting from scratch, then also clearing the battery stats. The issues still exist


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Hmmm...went through the whole process of bump charging to 100%, running it dead, charging it back to full with the phone off, and then running it normally for a few days to let the batt stats build again?


----------



## Tone_Capone (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm going to try that today and see what comes of it. If this doesn't improve anything, should I buy a new battery?


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

I'm no expert by any means, but i probably would. Someone else may be able to give you better advice than me however.


----------



## Brosophocles (Sep 26, 2011)

Any luck?


----------

